# did you quit school?(dropout)



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

did you? I did


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

I done graduated 6th grade


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I done graduated 6th grade



it goes allthe way up to 12th


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Why did you drop out?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 30, 2006)

no and I plan on returning back to school in a graduate program next school year (fall 2007).

I needed a break from institutionalized education for a year.


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 30, 2006)

good job kenwood, now you can be big and dumb, best decision ever.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> good job kenwood, now you can be big and dumb, best decision ever.


True story


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Why did you drop out?



everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.



I hated high school so fucking much, so I can see what you are going through. I wish there were more options career wise dropping out of school, but sadly in this country, there isn't. The school system is fucked(public education), it isn't about education, it's about crowd control. The painful truth is it's a good idea just to "stick it out". I suppose you could learn a trade or join the circus.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

congratulations kenwood! now you have a very shitty future to look forward too!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

Hell no... If anything I wish I would have applied myself completely!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> congratulations kenwood! now you have a very shitty future to look forward too!


 
Less ass to look at too...


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 30, 2006)

Man, you are missing out.  Highschool was the greatest time of my life.  Parties, girls, drinking, drugs and girls.  If you can get past the little bit of homework you gotta do and passing a few tests, highschool is the greatest time ever.  I wish I could go back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2006)

I hated High School, I was from a different neighborhood and didn't have the
money to get the clothes and cars and stuff the rich kids had...

But the school system was better and at even though I didn't really socialize
w/my classmates, (because all my friends were from the city), I stuck it out thru graduation


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I hated High School, I was from a different neighborhood and didn't have the
> money to get the clothes and cars and stuff the rich kids had...
> 
> But the school system was better and at even though I didn't really socialize
> w/my classmates, (because all my friends were from the city), I stuck it out thru graduation



Pathetic!


----------



## mike456 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenwood you are a fuckin retard, you just ruined your life, even if you can get labor jobs when your young wtf are you gonna do when you get old, get back in fuckin HS and dont be a little bitch, seriously.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Man, you are missing out.  Highschool was the greatest time of my life.  Parties, girls, drinking, drugs and girls.  If you can get past the little bit of homework you gotta do and passing a few tests, highschool is the greatest time ever.  I wish I could go back.



I'm with yuh.  I wish I could go back too.  I miss highschool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit.



You have a very caring father, perhaps in a couple of years he will put cigarettes out on you.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

If only I could be 16, knowing what I know at 26!!!!

mind you, I'll be saying the same when I'm 36!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2006)

No i didnt quit. I would hv been killed by my parents at the very thought.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

I dropped out of school after grade 11 and got hooked on booze and drugs. I lived with some messed up people and did some messed up things. Then I burned down a garage, (I didn't mean to, honest) overdosed and then decided to cut my ties from the people that I was letting use me and cleaned up my life. I enrolled in an adult school and got my diploma and then moved away and went to college. Trust me life is a lot harder when you don't have an education. Just suck it up and go back or find another school to go to. If you do well in school you have more options.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You have a very caring father, perhaps in a couple of years he will put cigarettes out on you.



John Bender.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.


Your a fucking idiot Kenwood. All the teachers can't be dicks. It was you being the dick. 

As for your dad, he a moran for letting you drop out instead of putting a foot up your ass and sending you off to military school for some rehabilation. 

Might sound cruel, but in the 80's I was having problems with my oldest doing the same shit as you. He found himself around teachers shouting the words "YES SIR". It made all the difference in the world for that boy of mine and now he works for Metro PD in Vegas and after 12 yrs is now a detective for them.  I truly believe without doing what I did, he probably would be shoveling horse shit at the race tracks like you will be doing pretty soon making $5 a hr.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe kenwood thought he could get by as a model...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> did you? I did



you really need to think long and hard about your future...

I can assure you that without a high school diploma, and a degree of some sort you will not have much of one. you will have to resort to menial jobs, fast food, manual labor, etc. 

maybe you can go talk to someone about this at your school (a counselor), possbily they can help you get enrolled in an alternative high school.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 30, 2006)

The only things I would ever take home are papers. I never take hw home. And I still made 3.0 with no effort at all.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.





*Loser*  ]


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenwood,

Read Bakerboy's frank post again.  Its full of wise counsel.

Meanwhile, you should think about what you will do for a living.  You can't live at home.  Ever practical Daddy is going to shovel your ass out the door soon as he can..  In fact, he's probably thinking 'bout the paycheck you can be totin home to help with expenses.  

There are plenty of skilled labor careers that you can try. However, even they require specialized training (coursework), and quite a few require a GED.  Plan on getting one, regardless of your career choice.  Best to start reviewing your options.  Like Bakerbody said, when life jumps the tracks, and you are suddenly in a destructive groove, if you are lucky, you get slapped with a happening that promotes an much needed attitude adjustment.

The effort required to get *back* onto the right track becomes the real test.

You haven't had one of them tests handed to you yet.  

Guarantee it, you will.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Get into a union ASAP.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> everyday i went to school at 11am-12pm(school starts at 8am btw). i was going to get kicked out  if i was late again so my dad just told me to just quit. Also the teachers were dicks and school's ghey, all the girls their are sluts and the only classes i passed were my 2 gym classes  .i just didnt "apply" myself in math,english, etc. i knew wtf was going on in class but just didnt do the homework. i'd ace the tests and then didnt do the homework. in biology my 1st test i did i got a 95% and then the rest were 40-50% and the teacher asked me why they were soo low and my 1st one was high. i toldhim that i studied for the 1st one and then i didnt give a fuck the rest of the semester i guess.



Wow, these are some of the best reasons ever for comletely fucking up your future, maybe now you can get yourself a good job working at the Wal-Mart.
Seriously, pull your head out of your ass and finish school.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, I dropped out! 

My story is a bit different than the average slacker but I did quit school when I was 16. I was so bored with school. The class repetition offered very little in the way of usable knowledge. I knew what I wanted with my life very early on. That was to be in control. An entrepreneur if you will.

I got my GED 2 months after dropping out. I then started college courses not knowing what I wanted to major in. I went to classes for two years whilst working full time. I received an offer to work in the insurance field and took it. I stopped all my classes and started work on my insurance licenses. 15 years later I certainly feel ashamed that I dropped out but my life is heading exactly where I wanted it to. 

This is not an endorsement to drop out. I believe most drop outs quit because they're lazy and unmotivated, I wasn't. I was in a hurry to grow up and get into the real world. Would things be better for me if I stuck it out? Possibly, but I have only that one regret. Plus, I'd be two years behind where I'm currently at.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Yes, I dropped out!
> 
> My story is a bit different than the average slacker but I did quit school when I was 16. I was so bored with school. The class repetition offered very little in the way of usable knowledge. I knew what I wanted with my life very early on. That was to be in control. An entrepreneur if you will.
> 
> .



I took house advise from a highschool drop out?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Double base said:


> I took house advise from a high school drop out?



A very knowledgeable one at that! 

I'm an insurance agent, and do a small amount of financial planning. As well as owner of my own office. Not all drop outs are stupid.  

*off topic*
Also, show me where I might have pointed you in the wrong direction? I think I've actually been *to* optimistic with my 3% annual increase over the next 4 years. It may be closer to 1-2%. If you haven't bought, I've saved you a considerable amount of money! Free advice I might add.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> A very knowledgeable one at that!
> 
> I'm an insurance agent, and do a small amount of financial planning. As well as owner of my own office. Not all drop outs are stupid.
> 
> ...



I was just kidding.  I am currently looking.  We looked at about 20 houses so far.  I found one I really liked.  A townhome for 259K.  Was listed at 269K.  Been on the market for 120 days now.  Single womam living there.  The townhome is only 2 years old.  It is absolutly gorgeous.  finished basement, hardwood floors, loft in the master bed, granite tops,  2 year old top of the line appliances.  I'm currently seeking how much she owes on the place and what she bought it for to make an offer.  Do you think in the marker today to put a bid of 245K on the place unreasable?


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I'm with yuh.  I wish I could go back too.  I miss highschool.


That is just sad. At 24 you still thing high school was the greatest time of your life......pathetic.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

You can work at Popcopy, remember you don't have to take shit form anybody because you graduated from grade school.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I was just kidding.  I am currently looking.  We looked at about 20 houses so far.  I found one I really liked.  A townhome for 259K.  Was listed at 269K.  Been on the market for 120 days now.  Single womam living there.  The townhome is only 2 years old.  It is absolutly gorgeous.  finished basement, hardwood floors, loft in the master bed, granite tops,  2 year old top of the line appliances.  I'm currently seeking how much she owes on the place and what she bought it for to make an offer.  Do you think in the marker today to put a bid of 245K on the place unreasable?



There are a few things you need to do if you're interested. You are the right track with the first two. Finding out how much she owes and how much she paid. Also, you need to feel her out. See if she is in a hurry. Possibly she already purchased another home or she needs to relocate quickly or maybe she's not even living in the home currently? Check to see if she's adjusted the price since the original listing and by how much? Check the recent comps in the area, this is very important! Also, if the house has been on the market for 120 days there's a good chance the broker contract will expire shortly. If so you have another 4-6% to work with. 

Just remember one thing. You're now in a buyers market. Never assume your offer is to low or will insult the other. This is your money and your future. Most people are very reasonable and will negotiate with you. 

Assuming you love this place and she's already adjusted her price and the comps are within line. Start 10-15% off list price. Also, demand she pay closing cost and fix any imperfections.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That is just sad. At 24 you still thing high school was the greatest time of your life......pathetic.



 No job, no worries, everything taken care of for you.  Shit now, I have to go to this place 5 days a week for 8.5 hours a day.  I have to work summers.  Then at the end of the month I get letters from people saying I owe them money for using their water, electric and shelter.  You're pathetic.  You are unemployed, divorced, getting old, and spend all day typing on on-line forums.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> There are a few things you need to do if you're interested. You are the right track with the first two. Finding out how much she owes and how much she paid. Also, you need to feel her out. See if she is in a hurry. Possibly she already purchased another home or she needs to relocate quickly or maybe she's not even living in the home currently? Check to see if she's adjusted the price since the original listing and by how much? Check the recent comps in the area, this is very important! Also, if the house has been on the market for 120 days there's a good chance the broker contract will expire shortly. If so you have another 4-6% to work with.
> 
> Just remember one thing. You're now in a buyers market. Never assume your offer is to low or will insult the other. This is your money and your future. Most people are very reasonable and will negotiate with you.
> 
> Assuming you love this place and she's already adjusted her price and the comps are within line. Start 10-15% off list price. Also, demand she pay closing cost and fix any imperfections.




I agree with all that.  My buddy who is a realtor and works in land acquistions has told me exactly what you just did.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> No job, no worries, everything taken care of for you.  Shit now, I have to go to this place 5 days a week for 8.5 hours a day.  I have to work summers.  *Then at the end of the month I get letters from people saying I owe them money for using their water, electric and shelter.*  You're pathetic.  You are unemployed, divorced, getting old, and spend all day typing on on-line forums.


Sounds like your job sucks and you need to get a real one. I would bet if you made a real money your life would be better now than high school, get out and find a job that pays more than $20,000. Once you get above the poverty line I guarantee you life will get better.

 You can sit here all day and rip on people who are more successful  than you or, you can use that energy to make your life and income better.....It's your chouice. Good luck.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I agree with all that.  My buddy who is a realtor and works in land acquistions has told me exactly what you just did.



Than you already have knowledgeable people helping you out. Good luck!  

PS. I wish properties in my area were going this low. In the South Florida area you can't get into a nice town home like you've described (minus the basement) for less than $325K.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

the only thing I miss about highschool is the lack of responsibilites I had as a teen!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Forget everything else except this. If you don't go to school you will likely never have a chance of meeting these two. Use those marbles in you head before they turn into rocks.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

It's not that bad.  I wish so many times I could go back and own it and become a road scholar.  I used to get pretty good grades without every touching homework, and NEVER studying for a test.  The closest I came to studying was reviewing any handouts we were given for 3 minutes before the test was handed out at the beginning of class.

I actually dropped out for one semester, though not technically.  I just didn't go and failed all the classes due to attendance.  I went back the next semseter and the finished my senior year on a half day schedule.  I enjoyed high school, but only because I would skip it and go get fucked up instead of attending a lot of the time.  

High school sucked balls, but college is great.  You'll be glad to get a diploma one way or another so that you can continue on to higher education.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Sounds like your job sucks and you need to get a real one. I would bet if you made a real money your life would be better now than high school, get out and find a job that pays more than $20,000. Once you get above the poverty line I guarantee you life will get better.
> 
> You can sit here all day and rip on people who are more successful  than you or, you can use that energy to make your life and income better.....It's your chouice. Good luck.



I explained what I do on many occassions.  I make great money. Ofcourse I would rather not work though.  I don't absolutly love working.  I don't think 99% of the people who work (unlike you) do.  You love to stir shit up don't you?


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenwood, can you say, "Would you like some fries with that?"

I knew you could... congrats and welcome to your new career.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I explained what I do on many occassions.  I make great money. Ofcourse I would rather not work though.  I don't absolutly love working.  I don't think 99% of the people who work (unlike you) do.  You love to stir shit up don't you?


If you made great money your bills would be nothing to you....so why are you bitching about them like a poor person? I worked my ass off till I was 36, now I don't need to work while I'm getting another degree. When you are my age and can take 3 years off work to get another education I will be impressed.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenwood when Im on my next cheat meal will you super size my fries for free? That be cool. 

Im currently in college and applying for dental school this year. 

Even if you dont want to go to college I would finish high school. High school is so easy and the benefits will always will out way the costs.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If you made great money your bills would be nothing to you....so why are you bitching about them like a poor person? I worked my ass off till I was 36, now I don't need to work while I'm getting another degree. When you are my age and can take 3 years off work to get another education I will be impressed.



When I'm your age, you'll be dead.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> When I'm your age, you'll be dead.




Might be true, but I hope you have a long happy life.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If you made great money your bills would be nothing to you....so why are you bitching about them like a poor person? I worked my ass off till I was 36, now I don't need to work while I'm getting another degree. When you are my age and can take 3 years off work to get another education I will be impressed.



Foreman, let me ask you something. You're going back to school to be an RN, right? If so, then where's the money in it? You're capped at what, $30-$35 per hour and start somewhere around $20-$25? Hardly incredible money although I don't know your motivation. Many people chose occupations relative to satisfaction. Maybe you're one of them? 

It's just that you talk about money like it's the end all be all and that goes against what you're studying to become.

No hate, seriously.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> When I'm your age, you'll be dead.



Ageist.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Foreman, let me ask you something. You're going back to school to be an RN, right? If so, then where's the money in it? You're capped at what, $30-$35 per hour and start somewhere around $20-$25? Hardly incredible money although I don't know your motivation. Many people chose occupations relative to satisfaction. Maybe you're one of them?
> 
> It's just that you talk about money like it's the end all be all and that goes against what you're studying to become.
> 
> No hate, seriously.



I would hope that no on would enter the medical field with a motivation of money. That is one profession where you need to be in it because you want to help people and nothing else.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Might be true, but I hope you have a long happy life.



Washing Cars, no doubt.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Foreman, let me ask you something. You're going back to school to be an RN, right? If so, then where's the money in it? You're capped at what, $30-$35 per hour and start somewhere around $20-$25? Hardly incredible money although I don't know your motivation. Many people chose occupations relative to satisfaction. Maybe you're one of them?
> 
> It's just that you talk about money like it's the end all be all and that goes against what you're studying to become.
> 
> No hate, seriously.


I was making 45-50K depending on my bonus and was locked into living only in AZ. As a RN I  can work where ever I want, they can't out source the job and in LA the starting pay is 75-80K, and that is only working 3 days a week . With OT or a side job I can make over 100K and only work 5 days a week.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Washing Cars, no doubt.



I hate to sound as if I'm bashing this kid...which I guess I have been...but I find it very frustrating that A.) He chose to quit school. B.) His justification for doing so is based or relatively, no, scratch that, _absolutely_ weak factors. and C.) that his parent(s) have allowed him to do this, if not suggesting it outright.

Do I have a PHD? Nope. But my son will.....or I will soundly kick his ass until he does.



Go back to school, dude.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Foreman, let me ask you something. You're going back to school to be an RN, right? If so, then where's the money in it? You're capped at what, $30-$35 per hour and start somewhere around $20-$25? Hardly incredible money although I don't know your motivation.



With the current nursing shortage, and plethora of opportunities in nursing specialities, one can haul in 40-80 grand in specialty nursing.  A local nurse practitioner I know (one who is horrifically ignorant, but she is also older..I have met others who were technically proficient) is making well over 100 grand here. A surgical nurse specialist I know makes 65 grand (does some minor overtime work on weekends).

BTW, the average cost of a home here is less than 160 grand, on nice lots, finished..and I mean, nice homes.

DaMayor:  PhDs are over-rated and terribly underpaid.  A lIT guy with a BS will make more than most PhDs.  Best cost-trade off is in a good BS for technical foundation, then in an employer supplemented MS, "build your own" type degree (customized to a career type).  This obviates one wasting time on doing dumbshit thesis work - in other words, this is the nonthesis route.

This advice comes from a former academic (professor).


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> BTW, the average cost of a home here is less than 160 grand, on nice lots, finished..and I mean, nice homes.



Where?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

No where near you


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was making 45-50K depending on my bonus and was locked into living only in AZ. As a RN I  can work where ever I want, they can't out source the job and in LA the starting pay is 75-80K, and that is only working 3 days a week . With OT or a side job I can make over 100K and only work 5 days a week.



Are you kidding me.  You talk like you made 250K a year of something.  I'm 24 and I made close to 65K last year.  This year I will be around 70K.  You are really strange.  You going to become a male nurse?  Have fun sponge bathing 90 year old men.  Deuche.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> No where near you



I wish it were.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I would hope that no on would enter the medical field with a motivation of money. That is one profession where you need to be in it because you want to help people and nothing else.




You certainly would hope but I know a few that are RN's and are miserable. I guess they didn't realize the grunt work involved.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Are you kidding me.  You talk like you made 250K a year of something.  I'm 24 and I made close to 65K last year.  This year I will be around 70K.  You are really strange.  You going to become a male nurse?  Have fun sponge bathing 90 year old men.  Deuche.


I make a significant amount of money a year off investments and that figure is not included in my posted income loser. Pluss have about 3/4 of my retirement saved up, how much do you have saved?  If you make 65K and have not saved any of it then you are poor son....it's all about how much of that you save and invest a year. You need to look up CNA, those are the people doing sponge baths dummy.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I make a significant amount of money a year off investments and that figure is not included in my posted income loser. Pluss have about 3/4 of my retirement saved up, how much do you have saved?  If you make 65K and have not saved any of it then you are poor son....it's all about how much of that you save and invest a year. You need to look up CNA, those are the people doing sponge baths dummy.



I told you this before.  I put 15% of my pay into our 401k here at work.  I max out my ROTH every year.  I also just opened an HSBC savings account.  I am currently looking into buying my first home.  I have a financial advisor. Look good?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Internet pissing contest bore me.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> DaMayor:  PhDs are over-rated and terribly underpaid.  A lIT guy with a BS will make more than most PhDs.  Best cost-trade off is in a good BS for technical foundation, then in an employer supplemented MS, "build your own" type degree (customized to a career type).  This obviates one wasting time on doing dumbshit thesis work - in other words, this is the nonthesis route.
> 
> This advice comes from a former academic (professor).




It totally depends on your PhD, A guy with a PhD in Chem Engineering will make more then an IT guy and the IT guy will make more then a Philo PhD


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Internet pissing contest bore me.



Especially when it is about who makes more money...  If that is what is defining your livelihood have a fun life.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I told you this before.  I put 15% of my pay into our 401k here at work.  I max out my ROTH every year.  I also just opened an HSBC savings account.  I am currently looking into buying my first home.  I have a financial advisor. Look good?


Thats not bad for a kid your age.  At 65K you really could put  more away, it depends on what you want.  Most guys waste their money on cars, expensive gifts for women,  expensive vacations, [SIZE=-1]Gastric bypass surgery*, *[/SIZE]bling, ect. 

65K could be alot of money or just middle class depending on where you live, numbers do not equate to shit unless you figure in the cost of living so I really have no idea how much 65K is for you and how much you can save every year . In AZ three years ago 50K was a great income with a very nice home only costing 200K.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

GO BACK TO SCHOOL KENWOOD.

you will regret it if you don't.

college is nowhere close to HS. i hated HS and dropped out and although i don't really regret doing it, as i learned a lot about myself in the 1.5-2years i was out of school, but i hate the fact that i lost so much time. if i had went to school like i was supposed to i would've been working by now.

As far as nursing goes, my mother has a bachelors and made 100k+ last year. that was hussling though, she's an enrollment nurse and a visiting nurse. two jobs but the schedule is basically made up by yourself. 

i have a friend who finished with an associates and is making 65k starting

i also heard that male nurses are more indemand than female and get paid a little better too


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Especially when it is about who makes more money...  If that is what is defining your livelihood have a fun life.



It wasn't about that.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sure


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> It wasn't about that.


True, it was about personal insults and how much better you are than I am.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Thats not bad for a kid your age.  At 65K you really could put  more away, it depends on what you want.  Most guys waste their money on cars, expensive gifts for women,  expensive vacations, [SIZE=-1]Gastric bypass surgery*, *[/SIZE]bling, ect.
> 
> 65K could be alot of money or just middle class depending on where you live, numbers do not equate to shit unless you figure in the cost of living so I really have no idea how much 65K is for you and how much you can save every year . In AZ three years ago 50K was a great income with a very nice home only costing 200K.



I'm saving for a house.  I'm not one of those people who wastes their money.  I like to have a good time but when it comes to cars I will be fine driving the same thing for 10 years +++.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I'm saving for a house.  I'm not one of those people who wastes their money.  I like to have a good time but when it comes to cars I will be fine driving the same thing for 10 years +++.


Sounds good, I have a friend who made less than you at 24 and did the same. He sold his first home by 27 and had over 100K  invested by then . On his third home now and he is  looking to retiure at 48, he is 40 now .


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Sounds good, I have a friend who made less than you at 24 and did the same. He sold his first home by 27 and had over 100K  invested by then . On his third home now and he is  looking to retiure at 48, he is 40 now .



The market is a lot different now.  How long did it take him to have 100K in equity?


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> The market is a lot different now.  How long did it take him to have 100K in equity?


Well he started teaching at 23 and by 27 had saved about 1/2 of that just from his pay. I have no idea how the market was in his city at that time.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> DaMayor:  PhDs are over-rated and terribly underpaid.  A lIT guy with a BS will make more than most PhDs.  Best cost-trade off is in a good BS for technical foundation, then in an employer supplemented MS, "build your own" type degree (customized to a career type).  This obviates one wasting time on doing dumbshit thesis work - in other words, this is the nonthesis route.
> 
> This advice comes from a former academic (professor).



Oh, very true. 

My intended point was that attempting to get a decent job with anything less than a BS degree is futile.....this coming from someone who has been "successful" (i.e., not bankrupt or a K-mart employee) due to his ability to adapt, learn quickly....and bust his ass for twenty years.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Forget everything else except this. If you don't go to school you will likely never have a chance of meeting these two.


Sure he will.  They'll just be swinging on a pole and it will cost him $20 to meet them.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

But damn that will be a full days' worth of wages.... assuming that haven't started the garnishments yet.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

Foreman's right.  Savings earning compounded interest are where it's at.  No matter what your salary is, it could be gone tomorrow.  Then all you have is equity and savings.  There is no equity in renting either.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2006)

Trouble said:


> DaMayor:  PhDs are over-rated and terribly underpaid.  A lIT guy with a BS will make more than most PhDs.  Best cost-trade off is in a good BS for technical foundation, then in an employer supplemented MS, "build your own" type degree (customized to a career type).  This obviates one wasting time on doing dumbshit thesis work - in other words, this is the nonthesis route.
> 
> This advice comes from a former academic (professor).



Please god let this be true. I am so close to my BS in IT/CS that  ican taste it. I am so sick of this nickles and dimes shit. I have a great job now for Alabama standards, but this working all of the time and going to school has almost done me in.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it's funny when 20-30 year olds talk about retiring and are putting away all of this money for retirement. Now don't get me wrong, I am very smart financially and put a certain amount of money away every month/year. But how the hell do you even know if you will live to be 60? You might die tomorrow, next year or in 10 years. In other words live for today, don't live for some distant retirement that may never even happen. 

Also, those who say they will retire at the age of 40 or 50, unless you have several million dollars (at least $5 million) what is the point? I figure I will work until at least 60 unless I end up very, very wealthy at an earlier age which would allow me to travel and do whatever I want. But even then I think I would still work so I don't die of pure boredom. 

As far as spending money on cars, vacations, etc., why the hell not? I do. Again, live for today, drive a nice car if that is what you want to do, and go on the damn vacations! RR is very important! What are you going to do, wait until you are 60 years old and then go on vacations? Yeah, that will be a blast!  Go on your vacations when you are young, healthy and have the plenty of energy to have fun! 

My wife and I have taken very nice vacations every year for the past 5 and will continue to do so. For all I know I could get in a car accident and be paralyzed, and if I were too busy saving money never get to experience exotic vacation spots and have fun. Or as I said above, I might be dead next year so I plan to have fun today.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it's funny when 20-30 year olds talk about  putting *0* money away for retirement. And as far as needing 5 mil, I don't know where you live but 2 mil  is more than enough and who said you can't work part time for fun after 50?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Aug 30, 2006)

Man, a lot of you guys are really smart and lucky.  I'm almost 24, only make 35k, have absolutely no money saved, have a bit of a drinking problem, don't own a house and live in an area that is really expensive.  I'm so screwed...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I think it's funny when 20-30 year olds talk about  putting *0* money away for retirement. And as far as needing 5 mil, I don't know where you live but 2 mil  is more than enough and who said you can't work part time for fun after 50?



Most people in their 20's are trying to pay off student loans (because they were smart and went to college), buy a house and establish careers. If you can be debt free and start saving for retirment at age 30 you're doing grood IMO.

Sure, you could retire with $2 mil, probably even at $1 mil, but I am talking about retiring and living way above average, especially if I were going to retire at a young age.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Man, a lot of you guys are really smart and lucky.  I'm almost 24, only make 35k, have absolutely no money saved, have a bit of a drinking problem, don't own a house and live in an area that is really expensive.  I'm so screwed...



there is nothing wrong with that, and remember most people on the internet are either full of shit, or exaggerate.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Man, a lot of you guys are really smart and lucky.  I'm almost 24, only make 35k, have absolutely no money saved, have a bit of a drinking problem, don't own a house and live in an area that is really expensive.  I'm so screwed...



35K is not bad for our age.  Just as long as you consistantly move up.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Most people in their 20's are trying to pay off student loans (because they were smart and went to college), buy a house and establish careers. If you can be debt free and start saving for retirment at age 30 you're doing grood IMO.
> 
> Sure, you could retire with $2 mil, probably even at $1 mil, but I am talking about retiring and living way *above average*, especially if I were going to retire at a young age.


The interest on 2 mil is at least 100K if you know what you are doing, and in my book that is above average for one person to live on.

 Some have student loans some do not. No reason why you can't put 5% or 10% away every year for retirement when you are 22 and paying off some small student loan....hell most spend 2x that on beer and women.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I think it's funny when 20-30 year olds talk about  putting *0* money away for retirement. And as far as needing 5 mil, I don't know where you live but 2 mil  is more than enough and who said you can't work part time for fun after 50?



I agree with Foreman. 
I want to live a long healthy life and always have income.  The worst thing I could do is retire and run out of money.  I want to get an RV and travel the U.S when I'm 65.  That costs lots of money.  Or maybe even a sail boat.  I'm not sure yet.  I will work my until i'm 60 or w/e the age is then to do that.  I have fun now.   I go on great vacations every year.  This year we went to Cancun.  Next year is either Key West or Greece.  Undecided at the moment.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The interest on 2 mil is at least 100K if you know what you are doing, and in my book that is above average for one person to live on.
> 
> Some have student loans some do not. No reason why you can't put 5% or 10% away every year for retirement when you are 22 and paying off some small student loan....hell most spend 2x that on beer and women.



I paid most of my school loans off when I was living at home.  I just paid the rest off last year.  I paid 13K in one year to my school loans while I was living at home.  Now thats how you budget.  I was only making 28K that year too.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have no school loans, the military pays for all of it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I paid most of my school loans off when I was living at home.  I just paid the rest off last year.  I paid 13K in one year to my school loans while I was living at home.  Now thats how you budget.  I was only making 28K that year too.



good for you, but many people are not that fortunate.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I want to get an RV and travel the U.S when I'm 65.



you may not even live to be 35 and you're planning your life at 65?

again, save money but don't restrict your life because you're worried about how you will live when you're 60+ years old.

have fun, go on vacations, etc. while you're young, live life fully, don't spend it worrying about where you will be in 30 years.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> good for you, but many people are not that fortunate.




Sorry Rob, but I think doublebase's situation has nothing to do with fortune. I think he is reaping the reward for good decisions. 
If you don't try hard in school, then tough shit if your income sucks.
If you didn't pick a viable degree to work toward, then tough shit if your income sucks.

That is just how I feel about it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sorry Rob, but I think doublebase's situation has nothing to do with fortune. I think he is reaping the reward for good decisions.
> If you don't try hard in school, then tough shit if your income sucks.
> If you didn't pick a viable degree to work toward, then tough shit if your income sucks.
> 
> That is just how I feel about it.



I was referring to him being able to live with his parents after college so he could focus on paying off loans.

I made good decisions as well, I went into the military first, then college, the GI Bill pad for my college, I bought my first house at the age of 26, sold it in 3 years and walked with $50k clear and bought a bigger house.

I will not tell you where I am at now financially because I don't want to make you jealous.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Sorry Rob, but I think doublebase's situation has nothing to do with fortune. I think he is reaping the reward for good decisions.
> If you don't try hard in school, then tough shit if your income sucks.
> If you didn't pick a viable degree to work toward, then tough shit if your income sucks.
> 
> That is just how I feel about it.



A few of my friends picked business degrees and they aren't doing so well.  You have to find something that there are few of and in need of.  I studied electronic engineering.  Took a 2 year course.  I was a bench tech for 3.5 years.  I finally lucked out and got a great job working behind the scenes in Television.  I would not call myself an engineer, I am more like a technician.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> A few of my friends picked business degrees and they aren't doing so well.  You have to find something that there are few of and in need of.  I studied electronic engineering.  Took a 2 year course.  I was a bench tech for 3.5 years.  I finally lucked out and got a great job working behind the scenes in Television.  I would not call myself an engineer, I am more like a technician.



so you don't even have a bachelor's degree? 

here I thought you might actually be educated.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was referring to him being able to live with his parents after college so he could focus on paying off loans.
> 
> I made good decisions as well, I went into the military first, then college, the GI Bill pad for my college, I bought my first house at the age of 26, sold it in 3 years and walked with $50k clear and bought a bigger house.
> 
> I will not tell you where I am at now financially because I don't want to make you jealous.




I'm 26,000 in debt due to student loans, so you could be dead broke and I would still be jealous. Homeless people are in a better financial situation than I am in right now.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you may not even live to be 35 and you're planning your life at 65?
> 
> again, save money but don't restrict your life because you're worried about how you will live when you're 60+ years old.
> 
> have fun, go on vacations, etc. while you're young, live life fully, don't spend it worrying about where you will be in 30 years.




Yes I am planning it.  It will pay off in the future.  Again Rob, I do have fun now.  I have a lot of friends, I do things every weekend.  I just don't go out and buy a new car because I would rather save that money then spend it on something that will depreciate.  I would be happier in nice new car but I wouldn't be happy paying the car payment every month.  I would rather stick my money places and watch it grow.  That makes me happy.  Being secure, knowing I am building a future with assets.  I also plan on having a family in the next 5 years.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I'm 26,000 in debt due to student loans, so you could be dead broke and I would still be jealous. Homeless people are in a better financial situation than I am in right now.



go live with Doublebase's parents!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I have a lot of friends



I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> so you don't even have a bachelor's degree?
> 
> here I thought you might actually be educated.



I don't even have a bachelor's degree.  So, because I didn't go to school for another 2 years that makes me uneducated?  It was a trade school.  A 14 month consectutive program.  It was as much as a 4 year school.  I wanted to learn something that not many people know and apply it.  I didn't want to waste anytime starting life.  And look, I'm ahead of most people my age.  I am working my way towards early retirement and being very secure.  You were probably joking but I'm just saying.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I find that hard to believe.



Hey there lanky


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Hey there lanky



Hey there lanky yourself  


Nice teeth.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Hey there lanky yourself
> 
> 
> Nice teeth.



Nice photo shop, geek.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I don't even have a bachelor's degree.  So, because I didn't go to school for another 2 years that makes me uneducated?  It was a trade school.  A 14 month consectutive program.  It was as much as a 4 year school.  I wanted to learn something that not many people know and apply it.  I didn't want to waste anytime starting life.  And look, I'm ahead of most people my age.  I am working my way towards early retirement and being very secure.  You were probably joking but I'm just saying.



I was joking, well sort of...I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was joking, well sort of...I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.



Agreed.

I guess I got lucky at my highschool.  I just graduated and I loved it.
It was a small school, full of very bright guys.
Almost everyone was friends and it was fun and easy to make it through.

We had an exemplary suburban school, so the work was harder than most HS's, and the teachers hated me because I am such a smartass.

But I made it through, and am glad for it.

It didnt even feel like school some of the time, because we joked around so much and we had pranks and were rowdy and rambunctious all the time.
I loved my school.

I just hope college is even better.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was joking, well sort of...I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.



I agree...to a certain extent. However, it has has always been my opinion that "higher" education is primarily a means to refine or otherwise enhance/expand one's _academic_ knowledge. To assume that someone is unintelligent because they don't hold a degree is equally obtuse.

I don't hold a degree, and just look at how smart I is be.  

(opens the door for character assasination)


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Nice photo shop, geek.



Nothing was photoshoped.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was joking, well sort of...I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.



True Story, what a pathetic excuse for an education.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Nothing was photoshoped.



I'm so sure you would be honest.  I posted a pic from the same event and my teeth were a totally different color you fuck.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was joking, well sort of...I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.



Wrong.  I was taught electronics.  Theory, hands-on experience and all the applications.  I was not trained for a "job".  I have a career.  Where did you go to school?  That is your opinion.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I'm so sure you would be honest.  I posted a pic from the same event and my teeth were a totally different color you fuck.



It was zoomed in.  Nice try @ making a comeback but you're already excommunicated.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I'm 26,000 in debt due to student loans, so you could be dead broke and I would still be jealous. Homeless people are in a better financial situation than I am in right now.


Adopt KEFE and Kenwood, I would bet the Gov will call it even on your debt if you do.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I'm 26,000 in debt due to student loans, so you could be dead broke and I would still be jealous. Homeless people are in a better financial situation than I am in right now.



KiKi Club got your back bro.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

Im 26 and live in my parents basement!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> Im 26 and live in my parents basement!


 Use them as long as you can


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> It was zoomed in.  Nice try @ making a comeback but you're already excommunicated.



No it was not.  It was the same pic.  You dum ass.  W/e anyway.  Your long, live at home, probably have never gotten laid, sociably inept and weird.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> No it was not.  It was the same pic.  You dum ass.  W/e anyway.  Your long, *live at home, probably have never gotten laid, sociably inept and weird.*


I think all here who post 3000x or more a year fit that bill


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Wrong.  I was taught electronics.  Theory, hands-on experience and all the applications.  I was not trained for a "job".  I have a career.  Where did you go to school?  That is your opinion.



I went to Colorado State University, and I was accepted into the MBA program at Regis University but did not complete it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> However, it has has always been my opinion that "higher" education is primarily a means to refine or otherwise enhance/expand one's _academic_ knowledge. To assume that someone is unintelligent because they don't hold a degree is equally obtuse.



Exactly.

Education does not equal intelligence, I never said that. I knew plenty of idiots in college!


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Use them as long as you can



um, no! now that summer is over, Im getting a job and getting the fuck out of this city!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Wrong.  I was taught electronics.  Theory, hands-on experience and all the applications.  I was not trained for a "job".  I have a career.  Where did you go to school?  That is your opinion.



right, but if you decide in a few years that you are sick of working in electronics what can you do with that "degree"?

if you have a bachelor's, even if it's in a specific field, and get tired of it you can always go back and get a masters, which can be completed in 1-2 years, i.e. an MBA, and you open up a bunch of doors with high salaries.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I don't consider a 14 month trade school program an "education", you were trained for a specific job, that is all. Being truley educated is going to a good university and getting a bachelors's (or higher) degree, but that is just my opinion.




I feel the higher educational system is flawed for this very reason. Why force an individual to study irrelevant information? I believe in efficiency. If one is determined to be a nurse, accountant, or in IT why not teach specific areas that will pertain to the job? Why should I need to study a course that will not pertain to the job? The only answer you hear is, "it makes one a well rounded individual". Horseshit!

Life makes you well rounded. I have four different insurance licenses and 80% of the information they require is never used. OJT is how you learn and I'm pretty sure the majority of professions this is the case.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I feel the higher educational system is flawed for this very reason. Why force an individual to study irrelevant information? I believe in efficiency. If one is determined to be a nurse, accountant, or in IT why not teach specific areas that will pertain to the job? Why should I need to study a course that will not pertain to the job? The only answer you hear is, "it makes one a well rounded individual". Horseshit!
> 
> Life makes you well rounded. I have four different insurance licenses and 80% of the information they require is never used. OJT is how you learn and I'm pretty sure the majority of professions this is the case.



it's called being *educated*! 

but I do understand your point, don't really agree though.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I feel the higher educational system is flawed for this very reason. Why force an individual to study irrelevant information? I believe in efficiency. If one is determined to be a nurse, accountant, or in IT why not teach specific areas that will pertain to the job? Why should I need to study a course that will not pertain to the job? The only answer you hear is, "it makes one a well rounded individual". Horseshit!
> 
> Life makes you well rounded. I have four different insurance licenses and 80% of the information they require is never used. OJT is how you learn and I'm pretty sure the majority of professions this is the case.


Good point....why the hell does a college student need 2 semesters of PE???? Total Horse shit to quote you. All 4 year college  degrees could and should be cut down to 3 years of college.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> right, but if you decide in a few years that you are sick of working in electronics what can you do with that "degree"?
> 
> if you have a bachelor's, even if it's in a specific field, and get tired of it you can always go back and get a masters, which can be completed in 1-2 years, i.e. an MBA, and you open up a bunch of doors with high salaries.



Would I have a better job now then if I went to a 4 year university and studied electronics?  Probably not.  I make more then the salary.com says people make in this area for my field.  I've learned in my 5.5 years of working full-time now that you learn more at work then you do at school and its not what you know its who you know.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

College is about showing the ability to learn.  I had to take math through calculus 3 and differential equations.  I've never used any of that in my career.  I think that most employers feel that completing a 4 year degree shows that you have the ability, time management and socialization skills to be a valuable employee for them.  College also teaches you to network.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Education does not equal intelligence, I never said that. *I knew plenty of idiots in college!*



Yep.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I feel the higher educational system is flawed for this very reason. Why force an individual to study irrelevant information? I believe in efficiency. If one is determined to be a nurse, accountant, or in IT why not teach specific areas that will pertain to the job? Why should I need to study a course that will not pertain to the job? The only answer you hear is, "it makes one a well rounded individual". Horseshit!
> 
> Life makes you well rounded. I have four different insurance licenses and 80% of the information they require is never used. OJT is how you learn and I'm pretty sure the majority of professions this is the case.



how do you know what your talking about if you dont have a "higher" education!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Three, four, five or six.....what's the difference??? College teaches most to drink and fuck also, is that something an employer is looking for? Bottom line is 20% to 25% of college classes required for a four year degree are total BS and have nothing to do with: Math, English, science, history, literature or any other meaningful subject.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> how do you know what your talking about if you dont have a "higher" education!


I have never sucked a dick but I know I don't want to and would not like it.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have never sucked a dick but I know I don't want to and would not like it.



caomparing university education and sucking dick is not very appropriate!!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> how do you know what your talking about if you dont have a "higher" education!



As stated previously I took 2 years of college classes. I wasn't sure what I wanted to major in. The fact that I needed to take classes that wouldn't be applied in which ever major I would've chosen makes no sense to me. 

Maybe those additional classes that you're taking inhibited you from comprehending what I said the first time.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Three, four, five or six.....what's the difference??? College teaches most to drink and fuck also, is that something an employer is looking for? Bottom line is 20% to 25% of college classes required for a four year degree are total BS and have nothing to do with: Math, English, science, history, literature or any other meaningful subject.





whatever you say "man nurse"!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Three, four, five or six.....what's the difference??? *College teaches most to drink and fuck also, is that something an employer is looking for?* Bottom line is 20% to 25% of college classes required for a four year degree are total BS and have nothing to do with: Math, English, science, history, literature or any other meaningful subject.



Sure, it falls into the whole time management thing.  And I think a far higher percentage of classes in undergrad work are bs and have nothing to do with the career you end up in.  If you show the ability to learn, network and socialize in school, then chances are you can do it in the real world.  Remember, not everyone that goes to college finishes college.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> caomparing university education and sucking dick is not very appropriate!!



Agreed! Proper dick sucking is so much more important.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> whatever you say "man nurse"!


Call me what you want but I will be working with 98% women  I will  pick that over 98% men any day.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> As stated previously I took 2 years of college classes. I wasn't sure what I wanted to major in. The fact that I needed to take classes that wouldn't be applied in which ever major I would've chosen makes no sense to me.
> 
> Maybe those additional classes that you're taking inhibited you from comprehending what I said the first time.



you dont learn alot the first two years, mainly just the ground work. You simply prove that you have the apptitude to learn and the work ethic to do your work without any immediate gratifiction.

think of it as a filtering process, all the crap is filtered out by third year so they dont fuck up the last couple of years for the kids who want to do well in life!


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Agreed! Proper dick sucking is so much more important.



whatever keeps your boyfriend happy!


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Call me what you want but I will be working with 98% women  *I will  pick that over 98% men any day*.



your insane!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> caomparing university education and sucking dick is not very appropriate!!


If you had a PHD you would have "got it."


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> your insane!


Yes but I'm not a homo like most of you.


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If you had a PHD you would have "got it."



maybe I will teach some college classes! then I will "get it!"


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Yes but I'm not a homo like most of you.



why? if your start fucking your colleagues your retarded! pluss working with bitchy woman all the time with no guys to shoot the shit with is punishment!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> why? if your start fucking your colleagues your retarded! pluss working with bitchy woman all the time with no guys to shoot the shit with is punishment!


Who said I would fuck any of them????


----------



## MyK (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Who said I would fuck any of them????



Im just saying, if theres a hot one your gonna want to fuck her, if you do your fucked! I know we all say that we wouldnt but when she says "meet me in the janitors closet in 5 mins I wanna suck your dick" your going to the janitors closet in 5 mins!


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> Im just saying, if theres a hot one your gonna want to fuck her, if you do your fucked! I know we all say that we wouldnt but when she says "meet me in the janitors closet in 5 mins I wanna suck your dick" your going to the janitors closet in 5 mins!


I'm 39 not 19 son, been there done that


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I went to Colorado State University, and I was accepted into the MBA program at Regis University but did not complete it.



An awesome school only the brightest go there. You here they banned the Fum song from games, Its huge uproar around here


----------



## maniclion (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought Kenwood lived with his grandparents and his father was a deadbeat?  Why are you taking advice from your deadbeat father?


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

MyK said:


> why? if your start fucking your colleagues your retarded! pluss working with bitchy woman all the time with no guys to shoot the shit with is punishment!



Agreed.  Working with women 98% of the time, means you will be getting nagged at 98% of the time!

Haha just kidding ladies.  More like 95%


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Call me what you want but I will be working with 98% women  I will  pick that over 98% men any day.



are you serious? you obviously have not spent much time with females.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> are you serious? you obviously have not spent much time with females.


I'm older than you Rob and have worked with 90% + females many times, also worked with nurses in the past. If you are sexist that is your issue, I love to work with women. If they like you they will spoil you if not then you are fuk-ed


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I'm older than you Rob and have worked with 90% + females many times, also worked with nurses in the past. If you are sexist that is your issue, I love to work with women. *If they like you they will spoil you if not then you are fuk-ed*



Good point.  If you are really sweet to them, and act really cute all the time.
They will do many favors for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Go back Kenwood, trust us.
In fact, if you don't go back you won't be allowed back in here.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

If you consider someone who does not have a bacholor's degree uneducated then what do you consider a 16 year old that just dropped out of highschool?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> If you consider someone who does not have a bacholor's degree uneducated then what do you consider a 16 year old that just dropped out of highschool?



A typical confused teenager.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

i said i quit school...i left out the part about getting homeschooled lol


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood, you shouldve just held on to it a lil longer. its stupid to just quit after all this time. I hope this was a joke and you really didnt quit like you said.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i said i quit school...i left out the part about getting homeschooled lol


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> kenwood said:
> 
> 
> > i said i quit school...i left out the part about getting homeschooled lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i said i quit school...i left out the part about getting homeschooled lol


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2006)

I dropped out, got my G.E.D. and went to college. But you should approach college with a plan. Drifting around liberal arts looking for something that suits you is interesting but can get expensive.
   My daughter was doing terrible in school last few years. The school finally agreed to provided a tutor and she got straight A's being home schooled 10 hrs a week.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Go back Kenwood, trust us.
> In fact, if you don't go back you won't be allowed back in here.



Is that Billy Bank's cat?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> Is that Billy Bank's cat?


Who is Billy bank?


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who is Billy bank?


Racist!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I'm older than you Rob and have worked with 90% + females many times, also worked with nurses in the past. If you are sexist that is your issue, I love to work with women. If they like you they will spoil you if not then you are fuk-ed



it was a bit of a joke, however most females are very sensitive, emotional and tempermental, so you have to watch your step...and when it is that time of the month *stay clear*!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> If you consider someone who does not have a bacholor's degree uneducated then what do you consider a 16 year old that just dropped out of highschool?



misguided and lost.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> it was a bit of a joke, however most females are very sensitive, emotional and tempermental, so you have to watch your step...and when it is that time of the month *stay clear*!


No comment, I will let Jodie deal with this topic you have brought up.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No comment, I will let Jodie deal with this topic you have brought up.



Rob = banned.


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Rob = banned.



If you click on his profile.  You will see he already has one referral.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a real hard time believing that you passed the tests at all.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> I'm an insurance agent



_Are you sure?  _


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

All this talk about investments and 401ks...  Man, I'm just trying to get the fuck out of my parent's house for now.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2006)

Another fool that was too cool for school.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who is Billy bank?




Opps, it's Billy Blanks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTCc_17kNMk


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> Opps, it's Billy Blanks
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTCc_17kNMk



You're just one big screw up!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 31, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Are you sure?  _



Are we ever really sure?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a second year college student (just moved in today) and i'm working towards a Bachelor's Degree, then i will work for my MBA and CPA (Certified Public Accountant) if i choose to have a career in accounting.

Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.

What advice would you guys give me for the next 3-4 years here? Should i get a part-time job just for work experience and/or should i get involved in certain clubs or groups? I want to make it big and i'm talking about working my way up to 100k+ a year. I'm motivated and i will keep working hard until i get what i want.

All those who have been through it or learned from your mistakes in the past, please feel free to give some advice of what to do and not to do and so forth. Even the slightest details would be helpful. That includes when to start saving (i started a few years ago but is it necessary) and what investments i should look for, etc.

Greatly appreciated


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm a second year college student (just moved in today) and i'm working towards a Bachelor's Degree, then i will work for my MBA and CPA (Certified Public Accountant) if i choose to have a career in accounting.
> 
> Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.
> 
> ...



Become an avid reader and read a wide variety of books.
Learn for the sake of learning both in and out of school. 
Marry a wealthy girl who has a rich family.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.



Good stuff, keep up the good grades.  How are you at public speaking?  That is one thing you will need to take with you in the future.  You want to be able to speak loudly, clearly and with intelligence.  If you want to really make good money.  150K +++ then look into opening up your own business.  You will not get rich working for somebody else.  It is very hard and risky but also very rewarding.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Good stuff, keep up the good grades.  How are you at public speaking?  That is one thing you will need to take with you in the future.  You want to be able to speak loudly, clearly and with intelligence.  If you want to really make good money.  150K +++ then look into opening up your own business.  *You will not get rich working for somebody else. * It is very hard and risky but also very rewarding.



Are you just reffering to Shiznit's scenario?


----------



## MyK (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm a second year college student (just moved in today) and i'm working towards a Bachelor's Degree, then i will work for my MBA and CPA (Certified Public Accountant) if i choose to have a career in accounting.
> 
> Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.
> 
> ...



If you enjoy accounting go for it! if you dont stay the fuck away! once you are an accountant your stuck doing it because no one else wants to. If you like numbers over people, I suggest finance. If business was a game, the finance and marketers would be the players and the accountants are the score keepers. you wanna play or take score?

If you want to be a big dog, you will need most prabably need an MBA, it will qualify you over someone who doesnt have one. but you have to figure out whether you will want to complete it right away after your undergrad or get a job and do it while working full time. I decided to do it full time right away because a) I had to because I went to a US school and it was required as I was a canadian citizen. b) I would hate to work full time and then spend all of my free time doing school work. c) in an MBA program you get out what you put in. it is easy to do half ass work and squeeze by and buy your degree. It is a whole different program if you find out what are the best and most challenging courses and go for the A. thats what I did and it was a challenge. I ended up with a 3.8 GPA with a major in Finance and was honored with a member ship to the Beta gamma sigma society www.betagammasigma.org , my finance professor was Dr Sudip Datta, he is in the top 5 finance teachers in the US. lastly, make sure that your school is accredited by AACSB International. http://www.aacsb.edu/accreditation/

On the other hand,  an MBA will hinder your chances at landing certain jr level jobs. any middle manager with half a brain will figure out that if he hires some smart kid who is more educated then him,  the kid may end up being his boss in a few years and decrease his chances at moving up the ladder. he will choose anouther less qualified candidate over you who he can dominate.

As for work experience, once you figure out what field you will be in get as much as you can and bounce around, you have three summers to intern take advantage of it and try to land a part time job there for the rest of the school year. as for clubs use them for networking and meeting chicks, thats it, dont waste your time with them! IMO!


----------



## MyK (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Good stuff, keep up the good grades.  How are you at public speaking?  That is one thing you will need to take with you in the future.  You want to be able to speak loudly, clearly and with intelligence.  If you want to really make good money.  150K +++ then look into opening up your own business.  You will not get rich working for somebody else.  It is very hard and risky but also very rewarding.



I agree 100% good communication skills is the most common attribute of all people who make $200,000+ a year!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Are you just reffering to Shiznit's scenario?



No I'm saying in general.  I mean it is possible but most people get stuck being manager's or middle management and never really make those big bucks that the owners do.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

MyK said:


> I agree 100% good communication skills is the most common attribute of all people who make $200,000+ a year!



Are you being sarcastic?  I can't tell with you.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 31, 2006)

True Story, and just look where MyK is today!  Living under a bridge!  And, has a big nose!


----------



## MyK (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Are you being sarcastic?  I can't tell with you.



I am 100% serious. A persons beliefs system also plays a major role in ho wmuch money they will make!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm a second year college student (just moved in today) and i'm working towards a Bachelor's Degree, then i will work for my MBA and CPA (Certified Public Accountant) if i choose to have a career in accounting.
> 
> Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.
> 
> ...



Try and get an internship in the summer(s), that is invaluable experience when you graduate and can already say you have experience.

Definitely go for the MBA, a bachelor's anymore just is not enough. MBA's are great because you are not locked into any one field.

As far as working through the school year, if you need the extra cash then definitely, if not I don't think it is a big deal UNLESS you can do something that will benefit your future career. Getting a job at Burger King while you're in college will not do much for you once you hit the streets after graduation IMO.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> No I'm saying in general.  I mean it is possible but most people get stuck being manager's or middle management and never really make those big bucks that the owners do.



most people either don't want to do anymore, and/or are not capable or qualified to.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Are you being sarcastic?  I can't tell with you.



I think he is being serious. Deals are made when people communicate good ideas in a confident and intelligent way. Consumers are gained, profits are made, and companies are built on the backs of people who can communicate ideas and strategies. That doesn't only include spoken communication either. Communication encompasses all forms, such as written, spoken, symbolic, read, and sometimes absorbed. 

I have an ass load of work to do on my spoken communication skills, but I have been told be teachers and professors that I am an extremely strong writer. I'm timid, but I think that will go away once I learn to establish confidence.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I think he is being serious. Deals are made when people *communicate* good ideas in a confident and intelligent way. Consumers are gained, profits are made, and companies are built on the backs of people who can *communicate* ideas and strategies. That doesn't only include spoken *communication* either. *Communication *encompasses all forms, such as written, spoken, symbolic, read, and sometimes absorbed.
> 
> I have an ass load of work to do on my spoken *communication *skills, but I have been told be teachers and professors that I am an extremely strong writer. I'm timid, but I think that will go away once I learn to establish confidence.




I see a common theme here...


----------



## Trouble (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're clever (and you seem to be) and can shine in an interview, then you too can pull in the $130K+ _starting_ software developer salary ... (colleage and friend's kids hired recently).

Life, however, is said to be hard - you have no time to actually spend that money.  Turnover is high.  However, starting salaries continue to be unusually competitive, even a decade after the job demand statistics first appeared.

If you are that close to graduating, you should begin to look over the market for opportunities.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet trouble makes 10 million a year.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> ...then you too can pull in the $130K+ _starting_ software developer salary ... (colleage and friend's kids hired recently).



I would like to know what company and in what state? 

"Junior developers" typically start out at about $40k-$50k if they're good.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by Robert DiMaggio:

it was a bit of a joke, however *most females are very sensitive, emotional and tempermental*, so you have to watch your step...and when it is that time of the month stay clear!


You had better explain this comment.  You have quite a few female mods on staff.  You are clearly saying, its not a joke.  

Is this your opinion of women, Rob?


----------



## MyK (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Trouble (Aug 31, 2006)

They work in mr gates empire in Seattle.

I found numbers indicating starting salaries for grads of top institutions were exceeding 70 grand.  The salary number I quoted was exceptional (these individuals were hired over experienced software analysts).


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I see a common theme here...



Lawl, smartass!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

MyK said:


> I am 100% serious. A persons beliefs system also plays a major role in ho wmuch money they will make!



Religion?  Why does that matter?  Religion is one thing you are suppossed to keep out of the work place.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm a second year college student (just moved in today) and i'm working towards a Bachelor's Degree, then i will work for my MBA and CPA (Certified Public Accountant) if i choose to have a career in accounting.
> 
> Last year, i took basic classes such as calculus, Liberal Arts, Lab sciences, as well as my "core" classes which my major is business. I did pretty well getting 4.0 gpa throughout the year and recieving a couple scholarship awards and benefits.
> 
> ...


Whatever you decide, make sure it is what you _like _to do and _want _to do. IMO, choosing to get into a certain career based on how much money you will make is the wrong reason for anyone to make such a choice.

So ask yourself what you really want to do and would enjoy doing. And would be willing to put in the extra effort and time with good enthusiasm and not bitch about the job. As easy as that question sounds, it is one of the most difficult for people to answer. Extremly few people know their true calling. Majority of us stumble into a job and muddle our way through life, bitching almost everyday about how they hate their job but they have to do it to pay the rent ....blah blah.. 

If you truly enjoy your job you will be a sucessfull person. But if you dont, you will be miserable no matter how much it pays and very likely say that 'this job is so not worth the money...' as it wont offer you any satisfaction and happiness. In surveys results on job satisfaction that i have seen, salary is never at the top on the list of what makes a person happy about their job. It might be very important if you are in a min wage job. But otherwise it is not even in the top 3!


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Religion?  Why does that matter?  Religion is one thing you are suppossed to keep out of the work place.



I don't think he means beliefs system to be religion. I think he is talking about personal ethics, morals, and lifestyle.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Religion?  Why does that matter?  Religion is one thing you are suppossed to keep out of the work place.



Belief system does not equate to religion. 
I am not religious, but I have a strong belief system. I believe that I need to make good money to be happy, and I will take the necessary steps to achieve that. I believe that getting married before you have established your career is foolish, so I will not do that. 
I believe that having kids before you are financially stable is foolish, so I will not do that.

Do you see what I am getting at here?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Whatever you decide, make sure it is what you _like _to do and _want _to do. IMO, choosing to get into a certain career based on how much money you will make is the wrong reason for anyone to make such a choice.
> 
> So ask yourself what you really want to do and would enjoy doing. And would be willing to put in the extra effort and time with good enthusiasm and not bitch about the job. As easy as that question sounds, it is one of the most difficult for people to answer. Extremly few people know their true calling. Majority of us stumble into a job and muddle our way through life, bitching almost everyday about how they hate their job but they have to do it to pay the rent ....blah blah..
> 
> If you truly enjoy your job you will be a sucessfull person. But if you dont, you will be miserable no matter how much it pays and very likely say that 'this job is so not worth the money...' as it wont offer you any satisfaction and happiness. In surveys results on job satisfaction that i have seen, salary is never at the top on the list of what makes a person happy about their job. It might be very important if you are in a min wage job. But otherwise it is not even in the top 3!



I agree.  I switched majors from network engineering, which is far more lucrative than what I'm studying now; I just couldn't see myself working a straight deskjob.  That's not me.  I do enjoy working with computers, and I still do it occasionally on the side, but not on that kind of scale (Just PC repair, installation, troubleshooting, etc.).  

Now, because my family needs help, I'm stuck working full time while I goto school, so I can only go to school on a part time basis.  That means I probably won't have even an associates degree real soon.  I could've finished up the degree in network engineering much quicker and had a better paying job.  Do I regret it?  Not really.  I like my current occupation, and I'm still learning.  There are a lot of places for me to go from here.  Plus, I'll never sit at a desk 8-12 hours a day.


----------



## MyK (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Religion?  Why does that matter?  Religion is one thing you are suppossed to keep out of the work place.



 

yes you must believe in god to be rich!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, and to add to that, I can't tell you how many people I encountered when I was slinging bags at the airport with master's degrees and/or who came from high paying jobs.  People making 60, 80, 100K+ quitting and working manual labor for $10 an hour because they couldn't fucking take the deskjob scene anymore.  Just make sure you don't become one of those people later in life.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Originally Posted by Robert DiMaggio:
> 
> it was a bit of a joke, however *most females are very sensitive, emotional and tempermental*, so you have to watch your step...and when it is that time of the month stay clear!
> 
> ...










*Ruh Roh.*


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

MyK said:


> yes you must believe in god to be rich!



I mis read that.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Everyone here is talking about careers with fixed salaries.  A lot of people make very good money and have much more flexible lives if they sell something (no, not crack).  Your income is never capped and is ususually determined by how hard you work and how well you can read people and communicate to their personalities.  Of course, if you suck, you will starve.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> You had better explain this comment.  You have quite a few female mods on staff.  You are clearly saying, its not a joke.
> 
> Is this your opinion of women, Rob?



absolutely not, it was a joke, forgive me.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Whatever you decide, make sure it is what you _like _to do and _want _to do. IMO, choosing to get into a certain career based on how much money you will make is the wrong reason for anyone to make such a choice.



I agree.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I found numbers indicating starting salaries for grads of *top institutions* were exceeding 70 grand.



that is believable.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2006)

oh, btw *Trouble*, if I thought negatively of females do you think I would have several females on the mod staff?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> You had better explain this comment.  You have quite a few female mods on staff.  You are clearly saying, its not a joke.
> 
> Is this your opinion of women, Rob?




*KICK HIS ASS!*


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Everyone here is talking about careers with fixed salaries.  A lot of people make very good money and have much more flexible lives if they sell something (no, not crack).  Your income is never capped and is ususually determined by how hard you work and how well you can read people and communicate to their personalities.  Of course, if you suck, you will starve.



I keep hearing that.  People in the industry say to me "put down your soldering iron and get into sales".  That is where the big money is.  I don't think I would like to be a saleman though.  I enjoy fixing, building things and using them in their applications.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I don't think I would like to be a saleman though.  I enjoy fixing, building things and using them in their applications.



It depends on what you sell.  I sell engineered applications for the food, dairy and beverage industries.  I spend most of my time designing solutions to their production problems or needs.  I spend about half my time in their plants and half the time at my home office.  When they buy a project, I purchase the equipment needed for it and resell it to them.  I also manage the installation and startup.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> *KICK HIS ASS!*





I got $twenty on Trouble.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 31, 2006)

Without a doubt sales is where the big money is at. Insurance for example. My top Life producer makes $150K annually and only works 30 hours per week. On top of that he makes his own schedule. I tease him all the time about stealing his job. Truth is he makes me a nice amount of income and he's better at it then I am so I won't shit where I eat.

Of course there's many more sales positions out there that potentially produce more income. Although, you have to be good and you have to know how to close. Of course liking people is a plus too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> oh, btw *Trouble*, if I thought negatively of females do you think I would have several females on the mod staff?


Yes


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Without a doubt sales is where the big money is at. Insurance for example. My top Life producer makes $150K annually and only works 30 hours per week. On top of that he makes his own schedule. I tease him all the time about stealing his job. Truth is he makes me a nice amount of income and he's better at it then I am so I won't shit where I eat.
> 
> Of course there's many more sales positions out there that potentially produce more income. Although, you have to be good and you have to know how to close. Of course liking people is a plus too.




I don't like people


----------



## largepkg (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't like people




Ditto!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 31, 2006)

You are lucky.I coudnt quit if I wanted to.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> It depends on what you sell.  I sell engineered applications for the food, dairy and beverage industries.  I spend most of my time designing solutions to their production problems or needs.  I spend about half my time in their plants and half the time at my home office.  When they buy a project, I purchase the equipment needed for it and resell it to them.  I also manage the installation and startup.




Well, you're working as a technical contractor/consultant.  Not exactly a standard sales job (much better, IMHO).

You need to have a certain personality type to do well in a high pressure sales career.  Sometimes you can find a technical sales job that will allow the introvert to do well - if they learn how to package and sell themselves (services) or product.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> - *if they learn how to package and sell themselves *


 

Exactly what are you suggesting?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't like people



"Its not that I don't like people, its just that I seem to feel better when they're not around." -Mickey Rourke, _Barfly_


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Well, you're working as a technical contractor/consultant.  Not exactly a standard sales job (much better, IMHO).
> 
> You need to have a certain personality type to do well in a high pressure sales career.  Sometimes you can find a technical sales job that will allow the introvert to do well - if they learn how to package and sell themselves (services) or product.



True, my job is very unique, and I love it.  However, there are plenty of route sales jobs that are flat out easy if you have some personality and the aptitude to learn your product line.  There are also manufacturer's rep jobs which allow you to sell a product line through a group of dealers.  That can be very fun and lucrative if you like to travel.  Though, it has it's own built in set of obstacles as well.  In the end, sales of anything long term is about having something quality to bring to market and being able to build relationships.  People still buy from people they like.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Good stuff, keep up the good grades.  How are you at public speaking?  That is one thing you will need to take with you in the future.  You want to be able to speak loudly, clearly and with intelligence.  If you want to really make good money.  150K +++ then look into opening up your own business.  You will not get rich working for somebody else.  It is very hard and risky but also very rewarding.



On a scale of 1-10, i am about a 6-7 in public speaking. I took a class called "Effective Communications" last winter quarter and did a lot of class presentations as well as learning the ins and outs of good job interviewing skills. The reason why i'm only about a 6-7 is because i still get the jitters/nervousness before speaking in front of a big crowd. It usually goes away if i start off with a bang on the right track. 



MyK said:


> If you enjoy accounting go for it! if you dont stay the fuck away! once you are an accountant your stuck doing it because no one else wants to. If you like numbers over people, I suggest finance. If business was a game, the finance and marketers would be the players and the accountants are the score keepers. you wanna play or take score?
> 
> If you want to be a big dog, you will need most prabably need an MBA, it will qualify you over someone who doesnt have one. but you have to figure out whether you will want to complete it right away after your undergrad or get a job and do it while working full time. I decided to do it full time right away because a) I had to because I went to a US school and it was required as I was a canadian citizen. b) I would hate to work full time and then spend all of my free time doing school work. c) in an MBA program you get out what you put in. it is easy to do half ass work and squeeze by and buy your degree. It is a whole different program if you find out what are the best and most challenging courses and go for the A. thats what I did and it was a challenge. I ended up with a 3.8 GPA with a major in Finance and was honored with a member ship to the Beta gamma sigma society www.betagammasigma.org , my finance professor was Dr Sudip Datta, he is in the top 5 finance teachers in the US. lastly, make sure that your school is accredited by AACSB International. http://www.aacsb.edu/accreditation/
> 
> ...



Could you explain the difference between finance and accounting? What is the kind of work each one does and what are the pros/cons of each? Also, could you clarify the "players" and the "score keepers" that you mentioned? I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that. 

Is getting a CPA a big jump over getting an MBA? I know it's extremely difficult to pass the CPA test and you have to be very knowledgable/experienced in this area but if i do pass it, does it make much of a difference in terms of job careers and salaries?

At my school, the business program requires all students to complete two years of co-op which is the same as internship during our junior and senior years. After i graduate with a Bachelor's Degree, should i .. a) Go to grad school full time and earn my MBA with a part-time job, b) Work full-time while being in school part-time or c) Do both full time if i can handle it ... unless there are other options? 

I'm just curious, why does my school need to be accredited by AACSB International? Are you talking about grad school right? 

I think that's all the questions i have for now, i may ask some more in the future.



KelJu said:


> I think he is being serious. Deals are made when people communicate good ideas in a confident and intelligent way. Consumers are gained, profits are made, and companies are built on the backs of people who can communicate ideas and strategies. That doesn't only include spoken communication either. Communication encompasses all forms, such as written, spoken, symbolic, read, and sometimes absorbed.
> 
> I have an ass load of work to do on my spoken communication skills, but I have been told be teachers and professors that I am an extremely strong writer. I'm timid, but I think that will go away once I learn to establish confidence.



I agree with you here since im basically in the same boat. I excel in studying and acing tests as well as writing good papers with strong arguments/points with clear communication skills. I just slightly lack that when i am trying to present it orally but i'm still working on it. I just need to step it up a little and be more confident in what i believe and not worry so much about what others will think about my work/ideas.



BulkMeUp said:


> Whatever you decide, make sure it is what you _like_ to do and _want_ to do. IMO, choosing to get into a certain career based on how much money you will make is the wrong reason for anyone to make such a choice.
> 
> So ask yourself what you really want to do and would enjoy doing. And would be willing to put in the extra effort and time with good enthusiasm and not bitch about the job. As easy as that question sounds, it is one of the most difficult for people to answer. Extremly few people know their true calling. Majority of us stumble into a job and muddle our way through life, bitching almost everyday about how they hate their job but they have to do it to pay the rent ....blah blah..
> 
> If you truly enjoy your job you will be a sucessfull person. But if you dont, you will be miserable no matter how much it pays and very likely say that 'this job is so not worth the money...' as it wont offer you any satisfaction and happiness. In surveys results on job satisfaction that i have seen, salary is never at the top on the list of what makes a person happy about their job. It might be very important if you are in a min wage job. But otherwise it is not even in the top 3!



I totally agree with you there. I am not looking for the best career path just so i can make a lot of dough. I'm an extremely motivated, dedicated person and i always strive to be the best i can be. I love challenges and it's very rewarding completing those difficult tasks and the rewards/benefits are huge. It's just like weightlifting. We all work hard to wake up every morning, eat 6 meals a day, go to the gym and give it 100% and so forth. Weightlifting actually helps me in other aspects of life and gets me going. I'm still young and i'm not entirely sure what i want to do yet so i'm still exploring. Only time will tell.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2006)

MyK said:


>


 
Nice...........


----------

